# traps are done



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Traps dyed an wax now I'm ready for the season to open


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Need some winter then you'll be good to go.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck, keep us up-to-date on your success. snap some pictures for those of us that can't use leg holds..............


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

why u cant use leghold 22o


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

old skunk said:


> why u cant use leghold 22o


Probably because its illegal where he's at.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tree huggin frickin liberals got the state to outlaw legholds several years ago.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

oh im going to flood all of you with pics its my ten year old first year


----------

